# 2 pump 4 Battery Setup!



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

Pros and Cons? 

Least amount batteries you can run?

Post Pictures.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

im runnin 2 pump 2 dump 4 gel batteries in my 68 vert. its enough power to liftquick but not enough to hop although i dont have any interest in hopping this car.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

i run 4 batts and 2 pump / 2 dump pesco setup

i cant see the need for having more than 4 batts ever for myself... its plenty of power even on low PSI pumps...


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

Good looking out, Fellas!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 10 2011, 10:35 AM~20303558
> *i run 4 batts and 2 pump / 2 dump pesco setup
> 
> i cant see the need for having more than 4 batts ever for myself... its plenty of power even on low PSI pumps...
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

2pump 4dump 4batteries, daily driven... this dude puts about 100plus mile a day to and from work. :thumbsup:


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Apr 10 2011, 11:33 PM~20306900
> *
> 
> 2pump 4dump 4batteries, daily driven... this dude puts about 100plus mile a day to and from work.  :thumbsup:
> *



Is that a trunk of truck bed?


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

What voltages are you guys running? series/parallel???


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Apr 11 2011, 03:37 PM~20311547
> *What voltages are you guys running? series/parallel???
> *



The Least for good operating 2 pump setup.


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

works good on my cutlass


----------



## L1ncr1d3r (Oct 30, 2010)

Is that eonough to hit a rollim 3 or is there more to it I have bags on a 99 town car and I just want to hit a 3 wheel now and again not really hop it is my daily that's why


----------

